# Liste mit Checkboxen an Servlet übergeben?



## Novanic (11. Apr 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich habe eine Liste mit Checkboxen (weiter unten zu sehen) und ich möchte die "value"-Attribute der Liste in einem Servlet abfragen, dass per "POST" aufgerufen wurde. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich an die Werte herankomme?

Meine Liste sieht in der JSP so aus:


```
<div class="liste" id="meineListe">
  <label>
    <input type="checkbox" name="listeneintrag" value="testEintrag1"/>
  </label>
  <label>
    <input type="checkbox" name="listeneintrag" value="testEintrag2"/>
  </label>
  <label>
    <input type="checkbox" name="listeneintrag" value="testEintrag3"/>
  </label>
</div>
```

Also in dem Fall soll mein Servlet, dass durch einen "POST" der JSP-Seite aufgerufen wurde, die Werte "testEintrag1", "testEintrag2" und "testEintrag3" ermitteln können.
Wie kann ich mit meinem Servlet denn auf die Werte zugreifen?

Danke im Voraus! 

Gruß Nova


----------



## SlaterB (12. Apr 2007)

was soll das heißen?,
weißt du allgemein nicht wie man auf beliebige Parameter des Request zugreift?
wenn doch, dann nun auf denen listeneintrag-Parameter,
was ist das Problem?

wenn du drei Parameter empfangen möchtest, dann solltest du die Checkboxen unterschiedlich nennen
(Vermutung, grad nix zum testen da)


warum überhaupt 'POST'? 
nimm doch 'GET', dann siehst du sogar direkt im Browser, welche Parameter übertragen werden


----------



## Novanic (12. Apr 2007)

Hi,

okay, ich konnte das Problem nun weiter eingrenzen und habe festgestellt, dass nur die Checkboxen in der Übergabe auftauchen, die auch markiert wurden. Das ist natürlich äußerst blöd, dass nicht-ausgewählte Checkboxen einfach nicht übergeben werden und ich somit das value-Attribut nicht auslesen kann.

Mir würde da jetzt spontan nur die Lösung einfallen, dass vor einem Submit alle Checkbox-Einträge der Liste automatisch markiert werden. Gibts da nicht ne schönere Lösung? 

Danke

Gruß Nova


----------



## SlaterB (12. Apr 2007)

wieso alle automatisch markieren?
wenn jemand etwas demarkiert, hast du wieder das Problem,
wenn immer alle markiert bleiben, wozu dann überhaupt Auswahlboxen anbieten/ auf die Parameter achten?

aber ein echtes Problem besteht doch nicht,
die Zielseite wird schon wissen, welche Optionen es gibt,
Standardwert für diese ist false, 
wenn Parameter kommt, dann auf true setzen


----------

